# Anyone going to Keystones 36hr opening weekend?



## Sporksrule (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey!

If any girls are heading up to Keystone November 12-13 for the 36continuous hour open runs, please let me know. I'd be interested in meeting up.

Thanks,Rachel
[email protected]


----------

